# New Machine... Pump running, no water draw from tank (Rocket Cronometro R)



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

I just picked up my new machine this afternoon and I have a problem.

The pump runs but doesn't seem to be drawing any water.... if any... very, very little. After turning the machine on/off approx. a dozen times, it seemed to have collected enough water to actually warm up. Unfortunately, as soon as I did the require 1st cup of water fill, the pump came on and... again, didn't pull any water.

From everything I've read and seen, it appears the pump has air in it and needs to be primed. With the way that Rocket makes their machines, the standard method of priming the pump (squirting water into the suction tube) won't work. So, my question seems to be.... how does one prime this particular rotation pump?

Thanks...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Usually those pumps don't need priming, the exception was the La Sapaziale S1 which didn't have an internal tank. If running from a bottle they would prime when cold but not when hot.

I would first check for splits/blockages in the inlet hose, then remove the top of the machine, entire case if necessary and check there isn't a kink in the pipe between the pump inlet and the tank.

Remove any water filter (sometimes they can be problematic) and open the water or steam tap to aid filling but it shouldn't be necessary which is why I think you have a blockage or kink in the tube.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

If you bought from a retailer, I'd be on to them to ask what to do. No troubleshooting tips in the manual?


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

Oddly, most of the troubleshooting has to do with the various aspects of coffee, foam, etc. Almost nothing to do with the machine itself.

I'll give the retailer a call tomorrow and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

I'll probably check with the retailer before I start taking the case off and looking at things on the inside. It's just odd to me that I'm pretty sure that they test them at the factory and then I get it and it doesn't work.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you checked whether it has a plump in or tank fed switch?


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

It does, I've tried the pump with it on both sides as the symbols are, strangely, not completely clear. It didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> Have you checked whether it has a plump in or tank fed switch?


 Yes, it's been flipped back and forth, I've checked for flow both ways and still nothing. I even attempted hooking up the water feed hose and priming the pump via the hose and still nothing. I've now boxed up the machine and the retailer is talking to Rocket for me to find out what to do now. I'm sure that I'll either get an exchange or they'll get it working but it's highly annoying either way.


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

So, the retailer, finally, got some info. back from Rocket Switzerland.

In brief, the machine went back to Rocket for them to diagnose and replace whatever is wrong. My guess is that I should have it back by thee end of the week. The retailer made sure to tell me that Rocket doesn't repair the parts that are defective, they fully replace them.... So, essentially, it's still a new machine when they're done.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

wunnspeed said:


> So, the retailer, finally, got some info. back from Rocket Switzerland.
> 
> In brief, the machine went back to Rocket for them to diagnose and replace whatever is wrong. My guess is that I should have it back by thee end of the week. The retailer made sure to tell me that Rocket doesn't repair the parts that are defective, they fully replace them.... So, essentially, it's still a new machine when they're done.


 Would be interesting to know which parts they replaced and to know what was wrong too. 👍 keep us posted! 👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

wunnspeed said:


> So, the retailer, finally, got some info. back from Rocket Switzerland.
> 
> In brief, the machine went back to Rocket for them to diagnose and replace whatever is wrong. My guess is that I should have it back by thee end of the week. The retailer made sure to tell me that Rocket doesn't repair the parts that are defective, they fully replace them.... So, essentially, it's still a new machine when they're done.


 I think it's fair to say that no one repairs the parts for any prosumer machines that fail, they all (retailers, or manufacturers), replace them. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## wunnspeed (Oct 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Would be interesting to know which parts they replaced and to know what was wrong too. 👍 keep us posted! 👍


 Sorry... I forgot to update the forum when I got my machine back. Turns out, it was a pinched water feed line. Once they moved it to it's proper location it's worked perfectly ever since.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

wunnspeed said:


> Sorry... I forgot to update the forum when I got my machine back. Turns out, it was a pinched water feed line. Once they moved it to it's proper location it's worked perfectly ever since.


 Yup, it's what I guessed it might be...thanks for reporting back.



DavecUK said:


> Usually those pumps don't need priming, the exception was the La Sapaziale S1 which didn't have an internal tank. If running from a bottle they would prime when cold but not when hot.
> 
> I would first check for splits/blockages in the inlet hose, then remove the top of the machine, entire case if necessary and check there isn't a kink in the pipe between the pump inlet and the tank.
> 
> Remove any water filter (sometimes they can be problematic) and open the water or steam tap to aid filling but it shouldn't be necessary which is why I think you have a blockage or kink in the tube.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

wunnspeed said:


> Sorry... I forgot to update the forum when I got my machine back. Turns out, it was a pinched water feed line. Once they moved it to it's proper location it's worked perfectly ever since.


 Odd that they had to send it back to Rocket to get it fixed. Kinked water lines are very common and a very easy fix, but I guess that's what happens when buying from retailers who don't have in house tech support.


----------

